# образоваться



## ttttr

Можно ли так написать ?

"Подруга пойдёт к тебе с коробкой из-под cd над которой образуется линия спида."

Или может быть глагол " образоваться" так не испольсуется?
Я имею в виду что там "лежит" линия спида.

(А может быть в русском жаргоне наркоманов, " линия" на самом деле не используется а иное слово.
Спасибо за помощь с обеими вопросами.)


----------



## gvozd

Господи, да что такое спид? Наркотик?


----------



## Maroseika

I don't know what exactly slang word drug addicts use in such cases. But at least коробка из-под cd is wrong. It is коробочка или футляр от компакт-диска.
If I were to describe this action, though, I would say:
Подруга подойдет к тебе к футляром от компакт-диска, на который будет насыпана дорожка наркотика (спида).


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Господи, да что такое спид? Наркотик?


Да, и это слово есть в словарях.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Подруга подойдет к тебе с футляром от компакт-диска, на котором будет насыпана дорожка наркотика (спида).



Слово "футляр" мне что-то совсем не нравится... Да и все предложение - чушь собачья. Какой смысл сыпать наркоту на коробку из-под диска?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Слово "футляр" мне что-то совсем не нравится... Да и все предложение - чушь собачья. Какой смысл сыпать наркоту на коробку из-под диска?


Ну, можно использовать коробчку. За "с" спасибо, а "который" я использовал сознательно.
Что касается смысла, то это вообще-то не наше с вами дело. Впрочем, я думаю, что смысл есть. Дорожка спида - доза. Ее насыпают, скажем, в туалете, а потом несут заказчику в зал бара или клуба.


----------



## ttttr

Спасибо. Искаемое слово было "дорожка"!

Люди, которые употребляют такие наркотики, действительно очень часто пользуют или коробки от компакт-дисков, или обложки книги чтобы насыпать наркотик в маленьком количестве, и потом использовать кредитную карточку чтобы сделать из него дорожки которые они потом нухают.

Предложение мое сейчас становилось :
Подруга пойдёт к тебе с коробкой от компакт-диска над которой тонкая белая дорожка спида.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Впрочем, я думаю, что смысл есть.



Насыпают так, чтобы ее было видно всем? Прямо на коробку? Оригинально.


----------



## Maroseika

ttttr said:


> Спасибо. Искаемое слово было "дорожка"!
> 
> Люди, которые употребляют такие наркотики, действительно очень часто пользуют или коробки от компакт-дисков, или обложки книги чтобы насыпать наркотик в маленьком количестве, и потом использовать кредитную карточку чтобы сделать из него дорожки которые они потом нухают.
> 
> Предложение мое сейчас становилось :
> Подруга пойдёт к тебе с коробкой от компакт-диска над которой тонкая белая дорожка спида.


Над means "above", i.e. on some height above the surface. Therefore - на. 
Пойдет sounds bad, because presumes a long way. But a long way with spid on the box? Most likley it should be подойдет, so we need to know the whole scene or situation.
Коробка - I also don't like it, because it may mean big box for 10 or 25 discs. Better - коробочка. 
Тонкая cannot be used for дорожка. Дорожка - узкая.

I hope all this is not an instruction for the drug-dealer?


----------



## gvozd

ttttr said:


> Подруга пойдёт к тебе с коробкой от компакт-диска над которой тонкая белая дорожка спида.



Подруга подойдёт к тебе с коробкой от компакт-диска, на которой узкая белая дорожка спида.


----------



## ttttr

Опять спасибо! Вот я предложение опять меняла. Здесь целый параграф:

"Придёшь ночью с бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома происходит вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска на которой узкая белая дорожка спида."

>_Насыпают так, чтобы ее было видно всем? Прямо на коробку? Оригинально.  

_Ну да, люди которые принимают наркотики принимают их обычно вместе с другими людьми, значит всем всё равно будет виден наркотик.

>_I hope all this is not an instruction for the drug-dealer?_ 


Да нет, это просто история.


----------



## Maroseika

ttttr said:


> Опять спасибо! Вот я предложение опять меняла. Здесь целый параграф:
> 
> "Придёшь ночью из бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома происходит вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска на которой узкая белая дорожка спида."


It sound innatural, let me change it a bit:
Приходишь ночью из бара, где напился с ребятами, а дома вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска, а на ней узкая белая дорожка спида.

The only thing I cannot understand how can the party be in your home without you? Or you mean that you come to your girl-friend? In this case you cnanot say приходишь домой, because it means you come to your own home.

Besides, this is very rare style - narration in the Single 2nd Person. Unless this is not a literary convention, better to you use 1st case: Прихожу...  меня встречает...


----------



## gvozd

ttttr said:


> "Придёшь ночью с бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома происходит вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска на которой узкая белая дорожка спида."



Придёшь ночью из бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома будет вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска, на которой узкая белая дорожка спида.


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> Придёшь ночью из бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома будет вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска, на которой узкая белая дорожка спида.


I would change it a little bit.
I'd usе either "приходишь - дома вечеринка - подруга встречает" - for habitual actions or "придешь - дома будет вечеринка - подруга встретит" - for the actions in the future.


----------



## xeslana

ttttr said:


> "Придёшь ночью с бара, где напился с ребятами, и дома происходит вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у входа с коробочкой от компакт-диска на которой узкая белая дорожка спида."


 Придёшь ночью из бара, где напился с ребятами, а дома уже вовсю идёт вечеринка. Подруга встречает тебя у двери дорожкой спидов, насыпанной на коробку из-под компакт-диска (or раскатанной (slang) на коробке из-под компакт-диска).
 And it's ok to use CD instead of компакт-диск. Also always use plural - спиды, not спид (СПИД stands for AIDS, спиды stands for amphetamine). You can also use фен, быстрые (adjective) instead of спиды.


----------



## ttttr

"The only thing I cannot understand how can the party be in your home without you? Or you mean that you come to your girl-friend? In this case you cnanot say приходишь домой, because it means you come to your own home."

Человек живёт с другими соседьми по дому. Как до меня лично, нас восемь в доме.

Спасибо за исправленями.


----------



## Maroseika

ttttr said:


> "The only thing I cannot understand how can the party be in your home without you? Or you mean that you come to your girl-friend? In this case you cnanot say приходишь домой, because it means you come to your own home."
> 
> Человек живёт с другими соседями в одном доме. Что до меня, то нас  в доме восемь.
> 
> Спасибо за исправления.



Ах, вот оно что. В моем понимании дом - только квартира.


----------



## morzh

ttttr said:


> Спасибо. Иск*ае*мое искОмое слово было "дорожка"!



Хотя я бы так не говорил: "искомый" навевает научно-математические мысли (возможно, лично мне).
Я бы сказал "слово, которое я искал - "дорожка"".


----------

